# Cardiologists and CMS rules



## HCCCoder (Nov 21, 2008)

I had spoken to a cardiologist and he states that cardiologists don't follow CMS rules. 

How true is that? Why not? That doesn't make sense.

Any ideas will be appreciated.

Thank you,
Lilit


----------



## LLovett (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you ask him how he looks in orange? 

They do have to follow any guidelines or policies that govern what they are doing. This sounds like arrogance or ignorance to me. I would ask for what he is basing this statement on. I have several cardiologists and cardiothoracic surgeons and we follow medicare guidelines.


Good luck,

Laura, CPC


----------



## HCCCoder (Nov 21, 2008)

loool huh!!! 

Laura, that was well said. 

No, I didn't. I just can't believe those physicians would do anything to not pay the overpayment. I will have to follow up with him on this. 

Thanks for your reply. I would like to hear other peoples opinions too. 

Lilit


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I work for a group of six cardiologists and they are very concerned with following CMS guidelines.  They hired me because they didn't have a certified coder on staff and they wanted someone who could make sure they are follwoing the rules.  This doctor you spoke to sounds like he just doesn't get it.  None of them like orange (or as they put it "matching silver bracelets")

Doreen, CPC


----------

